# WTB/WTT - HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD AUTOMATIC



## KO_81 (Dec 16, 2012)

*WTB/WTT - HAMILTON KHAKI FIELD AUTOMATIC*


View Advert


A bit of a long shot I know, I am after a Hamilton Khaki Field Automatic.










I would like to trade it for my Tissot Visodate listed in the for sale section.

Failing that, I might be tempted to buy one.

Thanks.




*Advertiser*




KO_81



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£250.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

